# Transistor 2n677e ?



## coriano632 (Feb 2, 2019)

Que tal amigo alguien conoce o a visto en su vida("o bajada"), el transistor 2n677e? Intente buscar su datasheet por internet y nada. Me dicen que use el 2n3055 pero quiero saber las especificaciones del 2n677e para ver si puedo utilizar el 2n3055 u otro que se le parezca. El transistor es del tipo TO-3 (encapsulado metalico, parece un sombrero), lo necesito para reparar un modulo de encendido bosch... De antemano, gracias...


----------



## malesi (Feb 2, 2019)

Algo tienes


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2019)

¡ Módulo de encendido con transistor de germanio !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo creo que ese transistor le falta lo urtimo digito y no es la letra "e" como es aclarado , quizaz ese transistor sea un tipo MosFet de potenzia .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo creo que ese transistor le falta lo urtimo digito y no es la letra "e" como es aclarado , quizaz ese transistor sea un tipo *MosFet de potenzia .*
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Que es lo que yo pienso.
No le veo sentido a un transistor de germanio ahí dentro.

O se borró algo de la matricula, esta fue mal leída o ¿¿??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2019)

Foto en primer plano grande y nítida de dicho componente por favor !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2019)

Quizaz sea un 2N6776  , veer en : 2N6776  Datasheet, Equivalent, Cross Reference Search. Transistor Catalog
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## coriano632 (Feb 2, 2019)

El transistor es el siguiente, como el mio casi no se ve el código, digo, solo se puede apreciar, apenas los digitos 2n67, el penúltimo dígito y el último están muy opacos, así que busqué en Youtube y encontré y le hice captura a éste transistor, de un modulo de encendido electrónico en un video ahi. Pero al parece, también cómo q*ue* el último dígito de éste está borrado y es una B y no la letra E como dije, porque en la información q*ue* me envió "MALESI" está un transistor 2N677B.


malesi dijo:


> Algo tienes



Gracias, manito...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2019)

coriano632 dijo:


> El transistor es el siguiente, como el mio casi no se ve el codigo, digo, solo se puede apreciar, apenas los digitos 2n67, el penultimo digito y el ultimo estan muy opacos, asi que busque en youtube y encontre o le hice capture a este transistor, de un modulo de encendido electronico en un video ahi. Pero al parece, tambien como q el ultimo digito de este esta borrado y es una B y no la letra E como dije, porque en la informacion q me envio "MALESI" esta un transistor 2N677B.
> 
> 
> Gracias, manito...


Para mi es uno 2N6776 , tente como reenplazo un BU208 , es un transistor de salida horizontal y robusto como un hierro !.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## coriano632 (Feb 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para mi es uno 2N6776 , tente como reenplazo un BU208 , es un transistor de salida horizontal y robusto como un hierro !.
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Si, tambien o mas bien tiene que ser el 2N6776, porque el otro seria como una locura. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2019)

coriano632 dijo:


> Si, tambien o mas bien tiene que ser el 2N6776, porque el otro seria como una locura. Gracias de nuevo


Bueno , entonses suerte en su busca por un transistor original.
Quizaz en alguna charrateria especializada en pieças para coche encontres otro  modulo de enciendido y pueda sacar lo transistor original.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2019)

Figurita difícil cómo el *BU941*


----------



## coriano632 (Feb 11, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Figurita difícil cómo el *BU941*



Excelente hermano, superior.... Es darlington, no tendria problemas con eso o seria todo lo contrario?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2019)

Hola a todos , cuanto a ese possible reenplazo sener un darligton lo unico problema que veo aca es que su Vce Sat (Voltagen de saturación entre colector y emisor) es major si cuando conparada a un BJT normal .
Asi tenemos una tensión menor injectada a la bobina de ignición , portanto una menor tensión de salida para las bujias.
Jo personalmente aun tentaria  buscar por lo transistor BU208 que aclare te anteriormente.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

